# What's your Favorite Double Stick Tape.. or other Temp. connection Method?



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have used a lot of methods of temporarily attaching two chunks of wood to each other.
I tried using Hot Glue, but it was a pain to heat up the gun, get the glue on and wait for it to get solid while I held the pieces where I wanted them.

I have also duct taped large batches of wood together to lop them off in a chop saw.

Now I use double stick tape. For awhile I used double stick carpet tape, but ran out of it about a year ago. I was trying to hold some thin stock onto some thicker stock so I could put it through the thickness planer. I got half of the planks taped and the roll was out.
The wife was gone with the car so I couldn't head to town. This caused me to look around the house for something to substitute.

In one of my junk boxes I found one of those window insulation kits I had never used. You know the kind… you tape up some film and use a hair drier to shrink the film tightly across the window.
I grabbed the roll of tape out of it and used it for the rest of my planks, hoping it would hold.
When the planks came through the planer they were still stuck to the base and I tried to pull them off the tape…. The tape wouldn't let go! In fact I broke a bunch of the 1/8" X 3" planks getting them loose.
I now use that tape for larger pieces, and have been so happy with it that I went down and bought a double sized kit for under $10 at Wally's. It comes with enough film to do 10 3X5 windows and two rolls of tape, each 1/2"X90' long. This is the stuff by Duck Brand and sold all over.

What do you use?


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I still like hot glue, bought a commerical gun which heats up very fast. I use it to hold turning pieces together, tape does not seem to have as strong holding power to me.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Carpet tape here. I also use the glue gun. I'll try your stuff. What's the brand/name of your tape? Got a SKU number?
Bill


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't found the tape by itself, I had to buy it in the package of window insulation.

075353090787 is the UPC code.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

I used to used carpet tape. But a friend introced me to "wood turners" tape. The on place I have found this tape is Peachtree Woodworking Supply, in Atlanta. It is a strong double stick paper tape.

I have also used brown paper (paper bag) glued between pieces. Remaining paper, after seperating, sands off.


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

3 M makes a red, two-faced tape. It is made of soft rubber and is excellent. It doesnt leave any paper or adhesive and you use 1/4 as much as you would using paper tape. It is some strong, strong stuff and can be difficult to get apart thus use not nearly as much. You can get it at staples or office depot. I cut mine in 1 inch pieces and thats all it takes. Use it and let me know what you think. It comes in a red wrapper.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Todd Turner, That red tape is stout! I use it for permanent applications and VERY small pieces for temporary attachments. The best part of it is I can get the backing to peel from the cut edge (unlike the white Duck stuff).


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I used to use double sided tape from hartville tool, but to be honest the cost has gotten way out of hand.

I now use, and will for the foreseeable future, shurtape carpet tape from Lowe's. It works great and not much at all is needed; this stuff holds extremely well.

I use a lot of double sided tape for template routing, so the cost was starting to get to me.


----------

